# DWA for caiman



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

hi there can anyone offer some advice on applying for a DWA as i am THINKING i repeat THINKING of POSSIBLY getting a caiman in the future  

any comments welcome but help is what im really after,
thankyou...


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i assume you mean a dwarf caiman :wink: I got the ok many years ago but changed my mind because of enclosure size

It varies from council to council. If i lived 3 miles closer to town(i live in a village)i would have come under a different council and most likely been refused. I rang up and had a chat to the officer involved(who was a reptile guy himself) and he went through everything with me


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

yeah a dwarf would be better but are thay expensive? its anoying as i can find care infomation but no prices or DWA info... :?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Gaboon said:


> yeah a dwarf would be better but are thay expensive? its anoying as i can find care infomation but no prices or DWA info... :?


I was going to rehome one. i wouldn't know where to look for one now. For your dwa info phone your local council and chat to them there, they should tell you everything you should need etc


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

You can pick up a spectacled for £30, the requirements vary wildly so your best bet is to ring your local council and have a chat with them.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeh they are not expensive at all


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

yes but spectlated get BIG 2-2.5m and i have never seen one that cheap would love to know we could get them that cheap...


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.swansea.gov.uk/index.cfm?articleid=2425

Try giving some of those emails a hit.. They might be able to point you in the right direction. You'll need to apply to some department there


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

boshogg said:


> yes but spectlated get BIG 2-2.5m and i have never seen one that cheap would love to know we could get them that cheap...


You get a DWA and i'll get you a C.crocodilius for £30


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> boshogg said:
> 
> 
> > yes but spectlated get BIG 2-2.5m and i have never seen one that cheap would love to know we could get them that cheap...
> ...


what about a Paleosuchus palepebrosus?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Add another zero to the end :lol:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

ah ok well i reckon the specticled caiman is a bit big though  whats reason for the price diffarence?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Demand, less people want spectactled so they are cheaper.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cuviers dwarf caimens the one i always wanted


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

awww its so cute! i want one. my boyfriend only wants me to buy things big enough to be able to eat me or at least parts of me. think he's trying to tell me something.

the bigger i tell him something gets, the more excited he gets. he got super excited at the caimen suggestion lol


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

well ill try to get the DWA anyway and go from there...

cheers everyone for your help and reticulatus i may be in touch about a dwarf if thats ok? not for some time though


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Aye, feel free


----------



## tumble (Jan 11, 2007)

Ive kept both! apart from the size difference. Dwarf caimen are generally more skitty and aggressive hiding away during the day and venturing out at nite. Specky's are generally calmer and easier to handle.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

is it easier to get a DWA for a dwarf?


----------



## tumble (Jan 11, 2007)

Not really they will both have the same general requirements as juv just that ultimatley your enclosure will need to be bigger!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

so how big for the dwarf?


----------



## tumble (Jan 11, 2007)

a baby a 4x2x2 is ok but in will soon out grow it.
check out this site i agree with alot he has to say.
http://freespace.virgin.net/colin.stevenson2/captivecare.html

hope this helps


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

cheers tumble  . thats a really good link with some good honest information. im thinking possibly even a dwarf would be too much but it all depends on the dwa. i dont know perhaps a nice dumerals monitor or an argus monitor would safice hmmmm...


----------

